# Ah oui ? => ¿Ah, si? /¿ Ah, sí?



## Cholent

Hola a todos :

Tengo esta duda y no logro encontrar la respuesta definitiva:

Para mostrar sorpresa o incredulidad, se dice :
-¿Ah, si? (condicional)
o
- Ah, sí? (afirmativo)

Un ejemplo:
_-Este es el lugar de Antonio._
_-__¿Ah, si? / __¿Ah, sí?_

Muchas gracias por ayudarme a salir de esta.


----------



## rocstar

Deduzco que ¿Ah, s*í*?, debido a que la intención es corroborar la afirmación ya que no hay ningún condicional presente.

Rocstar


----------



## Cholent

Hola, Rocstar,

A mí también me parece que es lo lógica tu respuesta, pero amigos traductores (no todos, ese es el problema también) afirman que se usa siempre en condicional...

¿Cuál será la firme?


----------



## rocstar

Hola Cholent.

Encontré esto en el DRAE y con esto creo que tus amigos traductores tienen razón, se usa el si, sin acento.
*SI*
*3. *conj. U. para introducir oraciones *interrogativas indirectas*, a veces con *matiz de duda*. _Ignoro si es soltero o casado._ _Hay que ver si hacemos algo en su favor._ _Pregúntale si querría entrar en una casa de comercio._


*5. *conj. U. a principio de frase, *da énfasis o energía a las expresiones de duda o aseveración.* _¿Si será verdad lo del testamento?_ _¡Si dije que esto no podía parar en bien!_


*¿Ah, si?*

*Rocstar*


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que para incredulidad estaría bien la interrogación:
¡Ah! ¿sí?

Para confirmar o aseverar, la exclamación:
¡Ah! ¡Sí!


----------



## Paquita

Diría, pero no soy nativa, que el sentido francés "oui", la definición del DRAE, la de WR (que es igual) y la lógica gramatical coinciden para que se mantenga el acento en la "i".. Incluso la tónica de la frase se oye en esta "i" y no en la "a" de "ah"
En el solo español hay un hilo pero no aclara tanto las cosas... porque envía sobre todo a los diccionarios....


----------



## Cholent

Gracias a todos por la ayuda y el entusiasmo.

Mi lógica aún me sigue diciendo que para el comienzo de frase interrogativa se usaría el « sí » (con tilde). Pero, ¿estaré en lo correcto?

He dicho miles de veces esta fórmula, sobre todo aprendiendo matemáticas, pero nunca me tocó escribirla.

¿Ah, si? / ¿Ah, sí?

(el corrector automático de Word 2007 también se inclina por "¿Ah, s*í*?" ).


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Si no fuera "¿ah, sí?", su contrario no sería "¿ah, no?". 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## rocstar

Hola Cholent.
Confía en lo que dice el DRAE, y ahora el DPD.

*Si.*
*d) En oraciones interrogativas que expresan duda o posibilidad: ¿Si estaré yo equivocado?*

¿Ah, *si*? Es lo que todo lo explicado pide.

Y por el corrector no te preocupes, no sería el único error que tiene.

Rocstar


----------



## Namarne

Gévy said:


> Si no fuera "¿ah, sí?", su contrario no sería "¿ah, no?".


Por fin un argumento convincente.  
Pero yo lo escribo: _Ah, ¿sí?_


----------



## Cholent

rocstar said:


> Hola Cholent.
> Confía en lo que dice el DRAE, y ahora el DPD.
> 
> *Si.*
> *d) En oraciones interrogativas que expresan duda o posibilidad: ¿Si estaré yo equivocado?*
> 
> ¿Ah, *si*? Es lo que todo lo explicado pide.
> 
> Rocstar


 

Bueno, llamé a una profesora universitaria de gramática española (qué vergüenza porque es mi propia madre, pero se estaba recién despertando).

Me confirmó, tal como nos lo indicó Rocstar, que se usa el condicional: « Si », sin tilde. 

La explicación es, exactamente, todo el concepto indicado por el DRAE.

Ya podré dormir mejor esta noche.

Gracias a todos, nuevamente.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Jordi:

He hecho los deberes, para más prudencia...

Gran Diccionario Larousse, parte francés-español, voz *ah*:

- ah oui ? : ¿ah, sí?
- ah bon ? : ¿ah, sí?

Con la puntuación puesta como la transcribo aquí. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cholent

Namarne said:


> Por fin un argumento convincente.
> Pero yo lo escribo: _Ah, ¿sí?_


 

Hola, Namarne,

Sí, parece un argumento convincente, aunque no lo es,  porque gramaticalmente « no » se escribe de una sola forma.

No existe el  “Nó” para negativo y un “no” (sin tilde) para el condicional.

¿No me digas? – ¿No quieres?
¡No sigas!  ¡No lo hagas! 

Todos los  “no” se escriben igual.


----------



## Namarne

Gévy said:


> He hecho los deberes, para más prudencia...


Gracias, Gévy, y perdón por la molestia, la verdad es que era una duda que siempre había tenido.  (Pero ya ves que había empleado la primera persona, porque me parece que es también un poco cuestión de gustos, y de la entonación que se quiera transmitir.) 
En cuanto a la otra cuestión, a mí me sigue pareciendo un _sí_ afirmativo. El _no _sólo se escribe de una forma, claro, pero es que sólo es el contrario del _sí _afirmativo, no del _si _condicional.


----------



## rocstar

Hola.



Namarne said:


> Gracias, Gévy, y perdón por la molestia, la verdad es que era una duda que siempre había tenido.  (Pero ya ves que había empleado la primera persona, porque me parece que es también un poco cuestión de gustos, y de la entonación que se quiera transmitir.)
> En cuanto a la otra cuestión,* a mí me sigue pareciendo un sí afirmativo*. El _no _sólo se escribe de una forma, claro, pero es que sólo es el contrario del _sí _afirmativo, no del _si _condicional.


 
Entiendo que nos suene o nos guste más de un modo, pero, y todo lo mencionado por el DRAE y DPD, ¿no lo tomas en cuenta?. El mensaje original dice: Para expresar sorpresa o incredulidad. Así que eso deja fuera lo de la entonación, se intenta expresar sorpresa o duda.

Rocstar


----------



## Namarne

rocstar said:


> Entiendo que nos suene o nos guste más de un modo, pero, y todo lo mencionado por el DRAE y DPD, ¿no lo tomas en cuenta?. El mensaje original dice: Para expresar sorpresa o incredulidad. Así que eso deja fuera lo de la entonación, se intenta expresar sorpresa o duda.


Sí, siempre tomo en cuenta lo que dicen el DRAE y el DPD, y no es cuestión de gustos, ni de entonación. Ya he dicho que eso era la otra cuestión, la de la coma y el inicio del signo de interrogación. 
En cuanto a lo que habláis vosotros, insisto en que no es cuestión de gustos, en eso opino como tú. Pero no parece que esta frase, _¿ah, sí?_, entre en eso que explica el DRAE ni el DPD. Está claro que puedo estar equivocado.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Cholent:



> No existe el  “Nó” para negativo y un “no” (sin tilde) para el condicional.


Pues justamente porque "no" es negación y en ningún caso una condición, tienes la prueba de que ¿ah, si" no es correcto.

Se mantendría el "¿ah, si?" en una sorpresa negativa, ya que no hay otra forma de expresar la condición. Pero no es as, y cambiamos de así a no (afirmación, negación)

- ¡¡¡Te juro que no lo sabía!!!
- ¿Ah, no?

- ¡Vas a ver lo que es bueno!
- ¿ah, sí?

Otro argumento es el gramatical. *Si *es una conjunción. 
Conjunción:
* 4.     * f._ Gram._ Palabra invariable que encabeza diversos tipos de oraciones subordinadas o que une vocablos o secuencias sintácticamente equivalentes.

Si, siempre es conjunción, cual sea su acepción. Simplemente, no cabe en "ah, si?

¿Ah si ? Y yo te pregunto : ¿si qué?

Jordi, los deberes los hice porque me interesaba ver lo que decía el larousse, no porque me hayas obligado a hacerlos, jijiji... 

Bisous,

Gévy

EDIT:

Acabo de lanzar la pregunta a las consultas de la RAE. Habrá que esperar unos días antes de que me contesten, pero cuando reciba su contestación, os la copiaré aquí. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## rocstar

Hola a todos.

Anteriormente citaba el DRAE y el DPD para fundamentar mi respuesta.
Lo que no me ha convencido mucho son las propias definiciones que he transcrito ya que todas mencionan el uso de si (sin tilde) en frases u oraciones completas. Y en la mencionada nunca se usa en una oración.

 Seguí investigando y encontré esto en el DPD:
*Sí: En forma interrogativa*, se dice en algunos países de habla hispana al descolgar el teléfono. También se emplea con valor enfático para reforzar una afirmación

 Aquí puede encajar el: ¡Ah!, ¿sí? 

¿Qué opinan?

Rocstar


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos:

Fin del debate, se trata efectivamente de ¿ah, sí?.

Aquí la respuesta de la Real Academia Española a la consulta que les hice ayer sobre el asunto:


> En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:
> 
> En efecto, la oración interrogativa _¿Ah, sí? _está compuesta por la interjección _Ah _y el adverbio de afirmación _ sí. _Tenga en cuenta que es una palabra tónica  frente a la conjunción condicional _si, _que, como el resto de las palabras de esta categoría, es átona, por lo que se escribe sin tilde. Mediante esta expresión pedimos confirmación de lo expresado anteriormente, por lo que no tiene sentido que empleáramos una conjunción condicional. Por otra parte, esta conjunción condicional no puede aparecer sola, pues introduce una condición que se expresa a continuación. Salvo que el enunciado este truncado, y se restituya lo omitido con puntos suspensivos: _Ah, Si...(vinieras a verme más a menudo)._
> 
> Por último, como usted misma argumenta, podemos oponer a la expresión afirmativa, su contraria: _¿Ah, sí? ¿Ah, no? _Hecho que sería imposible si fuese la conjunción condicional.
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> __________
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> Real Academia Española


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Nada del otro mundo, la lógica gramatical...

¿Crees, Gévy, que hacía falta despertar a estos señores para esto?


----------



## Namarne

Paquit& said:


> ¿Crees, Gévy, que hacía falta despertar a estos señores para esto?


Debía ser el contestador automático... (Últimamente esa duda se ha popularizado mucho.)


----------

